

Ask HN: Anyone developing for Roku or similar platforms? - sublemonic

I'm also interested in hearing opinions on the future of this market and 'on demand' content for TV.
======
pstinnett
Not Roku but I'm going to be porting a webapp to a boxee app soon enough. I'll
share once I do!

------
sublemonic
Feel free to comment even if you aren't developing for Roku or similar

